# AutoIt prob mit Arrays



## Paspirgilis (8. Juli 2008)

Ich versuch verzweifet für nen Bot 3 arrays zu machen die das alphabet enthalten
soweitbin ich da ich den müll meiner versuche gelöscht hab:

```
For $qay = 1 To 3
		$array[$qay][1] = "a"
		$array[$qay][2] = "b"
		$array[$qay][3] = "c"
		$array[$qay][4] = "d"
		$array[$qay][5] = "e"
		$array[$qay][6] = "f"
		$array[$qay][7] = "g"
		$array[$qay][8] = "h"
		$array[$qay][9] = "i"
		$array[$qay][10] = "j"
		$array[$qay][11] = "k"
		$array[$qay][12] = "l"
		$array[$qay][13] = "m"
		$array[$qay][14] = "n"
		$array[$qay][15] = "o"
		$array[$qay][16] = "p"
		$array[$qay][17] = "q"
		$array[$qay][18] = "r"
		$array[$qay][19] = "s"
		$array[$qay][20] = "t"
		$array[$qay][21] = "u"
		$array[$qay][22] = "v"
		$array[$qay][23] = "w"
		$array[$qay][24] = "x"
		$array[$qay][25] = "y"
		$array[$qay][26] = "z"
	Next
```


----------

